# New must have mod......



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Check these out guys :clap:




































































































































£399.99 - Other colours available.

You know they look awesome :thumbsup:

Robbie


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

look very nice. 

May i ask tho, why have you not removed the caliper or the pads at least? 

And also the Brembo writing i take is painted on?


I have a set i would like refurbed but would want them removed. Also what temp paint do you use?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> look very nice.
> 
> May i ask tho, why have you not removed the caliper or the pads at least?
> 
> ...


Hi Matt

For safety reasons I will not remove GTR brakes neither should anyone that is not qualified.

The Brembo decals are original from the Brembo factory and the paint we use is a bodyshop high temp paint that we get put into an spray can :thumbsup:

Robbie


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Did you get the decimal point in the wrong place? £400 for a lazy masking job and a few rattle cans from halfords? Sheesh, I'm in the wrong business.

Lol


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Hi Matt
> 
> For safety reasons I will not remove GTR brakes neither should anyone that is not qualified.


Right, i understand. 

Thats fair comment on removing the caliper.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

jameswrx said:


> Did you get the decimal point in the wrong place? £400 for a lazy masking job and a few rattle cans from halfords? Sheesh, I'm in the wrong business.
> 
> Lol


Thanks for your valued comment. 
You clearly underestimate perfection regardless of the tools used :chairshot
Do you personally know the full process to colour change the calipers on a R35 GTR to get them to this factory standard?

Robbie


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

jameswrx said:


> Did you get the decimal point in the wrong place? £400 for a lazy masking job and a few rattle cans from halfords? Sheesh, I'm in the wrong business.
> 
> Lol


A ton a corner. Say 3 hours labour each one plus materials. It doesn't seem too bad to me.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> Thanks for your valued comment.
> You clearly underestimate perfection regardless of the tools used :chairshot
> Do you personally know the full process to colour change the calipers on a R35 GTR to get them to this factory standard?
> 
> Robbie


When you do mine, please use an old copy of the now defunct Daily Sport where they reported that you could see a bomber on Uranus.....or was it the moon

But seriously the price that Robbie has quoted is fair and it is ridiculous to suggest that £399 per caliper is too high

Dont bite too hard Robbie:clap:


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

I dont get it Magic. Lovely job but whats the point of doing that. Is it the slight colour change from a goldish to a more redish tinge. Certainly wouldnt say its a must have mod. No offence intended though buddy.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

not sure about the price either tbh :runaway: and also whether it is a must mod .


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Look lovely and if they are still looking lovely in 12k miles with some track driving I'd have a set.

And that is £399 for 4, right Robbie?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Look lovely and if they are still looking lovely in 12k miles with some track driving I'd have a set.
> 
> And that is £399 for 4, right Robbie?


Yes mate that price is for the full set not just 1 caliper :thumbsup:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

DWC said:


> I dont get it Magic. Lovely job but whats the point of doing that. Is it the slight colour change from a goldish to a more redish tinge. Certainly wouldnt say its a must have mod. No offence intended though buddy.


Its all about being different mate and some dont mind the bronze calipers where as some prefer a different colour and personally I love the red on a GTR . 

No offence taken at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

anilj said:


> When you do mine, please use an old copy of the now defunct Daily Sport where they reported that you could see a bomber on Uranus.....or was it the moon
> 
> But seriously the price that Robbie has quoted is fair and it is ridiculous to suggest that £399 per caliper is too high
> 
> Dont bite too hard Robbie:clap:


No probs mate I have a great copy of the sport with your name written all over it :clap::thumbsup:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

jameswrx said:


> Did you get the decimal point in the wrong place? £400 for a lazy masking job and a few rattle cans from halfords? Sheesh, I'm in the wrong business.
> 
> Lol


I think the price is more than fair mate. Works out £100 per corner, less paint and materials and i would say a good 45mins to 1 hour prep time. Dont forget that 'Magic' has over heads like premise and traders fees etc i think his price is very good.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> A ton a corner. Say 3 hours labour each one plus materials. It doesn't seem too bad to me.


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey Robbie, I just worked out that you could paint my Wifey's toenails cheaper than her pedicure costs me....


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

*MAGIC* said:


> Do you personally know the full process to colour change the calipers on a R35 GTR to get them to this factory standard?
> 
> Robbie


I'm sure someone can help


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice Job!


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

Robbie,

Are you going to answer my email any time soon? :chairshot


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

coolmeister said:


> Robbie,
> 
> Are you going to answer my email any time soon? :chairshot


Im on it :clap: :chairshot


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

*MAGIC* said:


> Im on it :clap: :chairshot


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

What about using thermochromic paint? Now that would be cool !


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> What about using thermochromic paint? Now that would be cool !


Lol! :clap:


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

I wish we had a Dutch Robbie  , nice work :thumbsup: ...

Ben


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Booooh said:


> I wish we had a Dutch Robbie  , nice work :thumbsup: ...
> 
> Ben


He has been known to wear clogs and drink using a spatular....but 1 Robbie is quite enough....:thumbsup:


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Good price, but the thought of it not being red underneath would annoy me.


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

£100/corner sounds reasonable enough to me.

Looks good mate.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice work cant falut that, but the price is a bit to much if you ask me, but then I dont own a 35 so that saves me getting mugged off lol


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

I like it, good prepping for on-car spraying with rattle cans and you've managed to get a nice uniformed finish. The red looks nice on the blue bodywork, have you got a pic of the whole car with painted calipers front and back?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Min-e said:


> I like it, good prepping for on-car spraying with rattle cans and you've managed to get a ice uniformed finish. The red looks nice on the blue bodywork, have you got a pic of the whole car with painted calipers front and back?


Thanks and I will try to dig out the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

What size is that decal on the caliper,my R35 brakes are being painted at the mo,any info would be appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Metallic orange !


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

asiasi said:


> Metallic orange !


Too close to original for me.

Just done some red calipers on a Kuro GTR with gloss black magic wheels and if I was 15 years younger I would say they look SICK :clap::clap::chairshot


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> Too close to original for me.
> 
> Just done some red calipers on a Kuro GTR with gloss black magic wheels and if I was 15 years younger I would say they look SICK :clap::clap::chairshot



Pics pics pics exactly what I was thinking of!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

james1 said:


> Pics pics pics exactly what I was thinking of!


Ill put some up tomorrow mate once the detail is complete.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> Ill put some up tomorrow mate once the detail is complete.



**whistles** (patiently waiting)


:thumbsup:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Dont forget the tell the insurance companies, thats classed as a 'Mod':chairshot


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Can't wait for the first "what about warranty" post...sh*t that was me then :flame:
 If I put enough smilies then peeps won't think I'm serious.


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

mmmm £400 is a fair price in the scheme of things, the MY11 is deffiantly having this done , if nothing else than to get rid of the stupid Nissan badges they decided to put on them :chairshot

Mmmmm would orange on a orange car be too much though


----------

